# 120 qt. fillet table, bbq prep table/ ice chest



## trodery

Well, ol' Randall (Johnny Quest) inspired me to get off my duff and build something. I decided that I had too many things on my patio so I decided to buiildle a fillet table/bbq prep table combo in one item.

So here it is...120 quart ice chest/fillet table/ bbq prepartion table combination. It's not 100% finished but here are pics of how she looks so far.


----------



## ladyfish

cup holder - check
knife holder - check
kibble holder - check
hook for rag to wipe hands - check
looks perfect to me!


----------



## bill

very cool


----------



## trodery

ladyfish said:


> cup holder - check
> knife holder - check
> kibble holder - check
> hook for rag to wipe hands - check
> looks perfect to me!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Tortuga

By Gawd..you wuzn't kidding during yore visit here at noon today..You REALLY were gonna build it....and FAST !!!! 

You and Randall/JQ are something else.. Talk about 'git-er-done'...:tongue: 

Looks great, Trod...only improvement I think ya need is sumthin' a little more presentable than those two pieces of rope holding up the top...:smile: 

Nice work...and you might like to know Hiedi has been napping all day..You wore her OUT !!! .lol...she's on the couch right now just snoring away..

Enjoyed the visit..(both of us..lol)


----------



## trodery

Before I go to bed tomorrow I'll get er fisnished up and looking better. I would have finished it up tonight but one of my neighbors came by and wants me to get up at 0400 and go fishing with him....I figured I would quit early!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Very nice Terry!!! I hope you catch some fish to put in it and try out the top for cleaning..

Only 1 problem tho... where is the mess.. I can't build anything without a mess..


----------



## Profish00

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Only 1 problem tho... where is the mess.. I can't build anything without a mess..


1st 2nd and 3rd pic close to the bottom.

Terry Fill that sucker up with some bud lite and give me a call, looks great


----------



## bill

Got a question (thinking about making one LOL) 
How do you drain the water?


----------



## Tortuga

bill said:


> Got a question (thinking about making one LOL)
> *How do you drain the water?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> -----------------
> 
> LOL...Details , Bill...Details !!!!!!!
> 
> Hurry up, Trod...we all wanna see it finished.. You could turn out to be the new .."W.D...The Filet Table Man"....lol


----------



## trodery

bill said:


> Got a question (thinking about making one LOL)
> How do you drain the water?


I reach my hand down the right side of the box and unscrew the dreain plug, it will not drain all the water so I imagine I will be using a towel OR figure out a new way.


----------



## boom!

Maybe a livewell fitting drilled through the bottom with a plug?
Nice work!


----------



## EndTuition

WOW !

Very Cool idea, nice execution. I like the ropes, looks nautical to me, but those hinges that hold it open would be nice also. Amazing how you build stuff and never a single speck of sawdust in the pic. Did you catch any fish !


----------



## trodery

EndTuition said:


> WOW !
> 
> Very Cool idea, nice execution. I like the ropes, looks nautical to me, but those hinges that hold it open would be nice also. Amazing how you build stuff and never a single speck of sawdust in the pic. Did you catch any fish !


Thanks ET!

Yeah, I'd like to find some other type of hinges to use instead of that rop. By the way, the rope should look nautical...it's my anchor line from my kayak 

I DID NOT catch any fish but I did catch one crab on a live shrimp


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Did you retain the crab for eats.. and where were the fish hiding.


----------



## trodery

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Did you retain the crab for eats.. and where were the fish hiding.


LOL...I returned HALF of the crab to a hook to try to find a Redfish. I don't know where the fish were hiding...I kept calling out "MARCO" and I would listen for the return call of "POLO" but I could never hear dem fishies


----------



## Hooked

Very nice idea and build Terry. I like the way the cooler lid lifts with the top. 

You and Randall don't mess around with getting projects completed. Takes me longer just to THINK ABOUT a project........lol

I'm with boomgoom on the drain. Something like those flush/flat through hull or something mounted on the bottom of the chest. Pulled down pretty tight which will give you a little indentation so all the water drains out. Maybe run a piece of pvc to the backside for the plug for easy access.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Looks nice Trod. I didn't see a bottle opener though, am I missing it? And lets see a "filled" pic in the near future. :biggrin:


----------



## WillieP

Great job. Where did you get the polymer cutting board material and is it 1/2" or 3/4"?


----------



## 3192

Looks like a winner to be Trod! I still don't know how you can cut a bunch of wood and not have one speck of sawdust anywhere! Amazing! gb


----------



## trodery

galvbay said:


> Looks like a winner to be Trod! I still don't know how you can cut a bunch of wood and not have one speck of sawdust anywhere! Amazing! gb


LOL...I was working on it a bit more yesterday and had some sawdust in the shop, I thought about taking a picture of my dirty shop but then I remembered that I ONCE posted a dirty picture.

I don't want you guys to think that I'm too normal


----------

